# Swampland!



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Good article about Lance and Swampland Rods on LA Sportsman Mag website!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Who knew he actually fished? Ha! As I was reading the article, the thought did come to me before I got to it, about his popping cork rods being different than his plastics/jig rods...great stuff by Lance! Glad he mentioned it to the Capt! Thanks, Mike, for the heads up on the article, and kudos to Lance for telling it how it is. "Rodmaster" is right.
http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=6151


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice Article...About A Nice Guy !!....:cheers:




ML...:texasflag


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Excellent article! Congrats to ya Lance!!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Way to go Lance!


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Lance is a righteous dude!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Dang, you all making me blush lol. That article was done last February for the magazine. It actually got me a lot of business from out of state customers.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Excellent article Lance


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Great article! The writer painted a great picture of Lance, sitting back, relaxing and sharing some knowledge while he was pulling out fish!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Way to go Lance! great article!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Very cool Lance!


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice article!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice Lance...you have obtained celeb status. I will be needing an autograph from you


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Appreciate them all. And Jim I'll be glad to autograph anything you want, for a fee of course lol.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hahahaha....I would expect nothing less


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

katjim00 said:


> Very nice Lance...you have obtained celeb status. I will be needing an autograph from you


I have a receipt from Lance that I can sell you. It's not an autograph, but it is an "official" Swampland receipt! That should be worth something, right?!!!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

TFS....thanks but I have a bunch of those. I even have some hand written ones...those will be worth a fortune. I can pass those down to my son maybe pay for college with them hehehe


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I had to laugh at myself reading that one year old article. Lance is trying to help people like me in it. But I learn slow, and have to actually try every blank to see what I like. Every time I build a rod and use it, I say to myself "That helps me decide how to build the next one."


----------

